# Reboot and wont get past black screen



## biggeek55

This is my second R15 (I won't even get into the problems with the first) This second worked okay for about 2 months then last night I relized the response to remote commands was 'sluggish' again and that it hadn't recorded anything in a week (don't use this one much.) 

The power button on the front was lit but didn't work. I ended up hitting the little red reset button in front. It rebooted, but when it got to the "Hello" blue screen, then switched to the second blue "Almost there" screen, it would flip the the 'Blank Black screen' which usually came up for a few seconds before the 'searching for signal' did... but the screen never changes... It just sits there indefinatly at the blank black screen and is completely unresponsive. Power button is 'lit' but that's it, and doesn't work. 

I tried rebooting several time with the red button and then pulled the power several times (once for over an hour) but it never will get past the black screen after the 2 blue welcome screens... Thoughts?? Anything else I can try?


----------



## jonaswan2

You could try to reformat (I think it's down arrow+the "rec" button on the box, but don't quote me on it), but I think you may need a new reciever.


----------



## TigersFanJJ

Try to force a software download on it. I have seen this work before. Not often, but I have seen it work


----------



## qwerty

biggeek55 said:


> It rebooted, but when it got to the "Hello" blue screen, then switched to the second blue "Almost there" screen, it would flip the the 'Blank Black screen' which usually came up for a few seconds before the 'searching for signal' did... but the screen never changes...


How long did you wait at that point? Mine would be blank for 5 minutes or so before it continued booting. Also, sometimes it would boot back up, but be in standby. Hitting the power putton would then start it.


----------



## biggeek55

I've let it set there for several hours. Power button is illuminated at the 'black screen' but pushing it seems to do nothing. 

Hitting the R and down arrow just after the second blue screen just as it turns black seems to have no effect either.


----------



## Wolffpack

biggeek55 said:


> I've let it set there for several hours. Power button is illuminated at the 'black screen' but pushing it seems to do nothing.
> 
> Hitting the R and down arrow just after the second blue screen just as it turns black seems to have no effect either.


When you press REC/DOWN ARROW you need to hold those for 5-10 seconds. The REC light will come on for a bit and then the reformat will start.


----------



## BetaTester

biggeek55 said:


> This is my second R15 (I won't even get into the problems with the first) This second worked okay for about 2 months then last night I relized the response to remote commands was 'sluggish' again and that it hadn't recorded anything in a week (don't use this one much.)
> 
> The power button on the front was lit but didn't work. I ended up hitting the little red reset button in front. It rebooted, but when it got to the "Hello" blue screen, then switched to the second blue "Almost there" screen, it would flip the the 'Blank Black screen' which usually came up for a few seconds before the 'searching for signal' did... but the screen never changes... It just sits there indefinatly at the blank black screen and is completely unresponsive. Power button is 'lit' but that's it, and doesn't work.
> 
> I tried rebooting several time with the red button and then pulled the power several times (once for over an hour) but it never will get past the black screen after the 2 blue welcome screens... Thoughts?? Anything else I can try?


I had the exact problem happen to me yesterday, after 6 months OK performance. I of course had the usual missed recordings, pause of live TV takes 3 or 4 key presses, etc. But, coincidentally, I had run a cable to the second tuner just 3 days ago, and things went downhill from there. I was having sluggish response, no response to keypresses, etc. So, I tried the red button reset 3 times with no luck. It just froze at the black screen. I've only reset the thing about 3 times since getting the unit in December.

So, I had to bite the bullet and do a "Clear and Delete" from the front panel. Lost 80 hours of recordings. It recoverd after that and I was able to set up a couple of recordings ( manually as I NEVER use Series Links ). Funny thing, it remembered all my favorite channel settings and recent finds. I thought I would lose everything?
Then, when I came home this evening, I could not pause Live TV!! It acted as though the Live buffer did not exist. I would let it play for a while but the green buffer status bar never appeared! It would not respond to any keys on the remote.

I decided to try another clear and delete, but this time I used the "Reset Everything" from the Setup->Reset menu. I seems to working OK for now. At least I didn't lose as much as last time. But, it truely did reset everything, as I lost all my channel settings and recent finds.


----------



## klwillis

Try my suggestions.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=608763&postcount=4



biggeek55 said:


> This is my second R15 (I won't even get into the problems with the first) This second worked okay for about 2 months then last night I relized the response to remote commands was 'sluggish' again and that it hadn't recorded anything in a week (don't use this one much.)
> 
> The power button on the front was lit but didn't work. I ended up hitting the little red reset button in front. It rebooted, but when it got to the "Hello" blue screen, then switched to the second blue "Almost there" screen, it would flip the the 'Blank Black screen' which usually came up for a few seconds before the 'searching for signal' did... but the screen never changes... It just sits there indefinatly at the blank black screen and is completely unresponsive. Power button is 'lit' but that's it, and doesn't work.
> 
> I tried rebooting several time with the red button and then pulled the power several times (once for over an hour) but it never will get past the black screen after the 2 blue welcome screens... Thoughts?? Anything else I can try?


----------



## Wolffpack

BetaTester said:


> I had the exact problem happen to me yesterday, after 6 months OK performance. I of course had the usual missed recordings, pause of live TV takes 3 or 4 key presses, etc. But, coincidentally, I had run a cable to the second tuner just 3 days ago, and things went downhill from there. I was having sluggish response, no response to keypresses, etc. So, I tried the red button reset 3 times with no luck. It just froze at the black screen. I've only reset the thing about 3 times since getting the unit in December.
> 
> So, I had to bite the bullet and do a "Clear and Delete" from the front panel. Lost 80 hours of recordings. It recoverd after that and I was able to set up a couple of recordings ( manually as I NEVER use Series Links ). Funny thing, it remembered all my favorite channel settings and recent finds. I thought I would lose everything?
> Then, when I came home this evening, I could not pause Live TV!! It acted as though the Live buffer did not exist. I would let it play for a while but the green buffer status bar never appeared! It would not respond to any keys on the remote.
> 
> I decided to try another clear and delete, but this time I used the "Reset Everything" from the Setup->Reset menu. I seems to working OK for now. At least I didn't lose as much as last time. But, it truely did reset everything, as I lost all my channel settings and recent finds.


Since you have nothing to loose, try the reformat option. Hit the RED RESET button, watch for the two blue screens, once the second blue screen goes black press and hold the DOWN ARROW & REC buttons on the unit....not the remote. Hold those for 5-10 seconds and release. If you see the REC light come on for a bit you've done it right. That will do a partition reformat on your hard drive. If that doesn't fix your problem you have a serious hardware problem and need a new unit.

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## klwillis

Good Suggestion Wolffpack!
I didn't include these instructions on my suggestion.

Keith



Wolffpack said:


> Since you have nothing to loose, try the reformat option. Hit the RED RESET button, watch for the two blue screens, once the second blue screen goes black press and hold the DOWN ARROW & REC buttons on the unit....not the remote. Hold those for 5-10 seconds and release. If you see the REC light come on for a bit you've done it right. That will do a partition reformat on your hard drive. If that doesn't fix your problem you have a serious hardware problem and need a new unit.
> 
> Hope that helps!!!


----------



## cabanaboy1977

BetaTester said:


> It recoverd after that and I was able to set up a couple of recordings ( manually as I NEVER use Series Links ).


When you say manually do you mean manual records [that record every week at the same time] or single records [ie. R) symbol buy hitting the record button ] ?


----------



## BetaTester

cabanaboy1977 said:


> When you say manually do you mean manual records [that record every week at the same time] or single records [ie. R) symbol buy hitting the record button ] ?


By pressing "Record" in the quide listing. That way I hope to avoid the SL issues.


----------



## irmolars

Wolffpack said:


> Since you have nothing to loose, try the reformat option. Hit the RED RESET button, watch for the two blue screens, once the second blue screen goes black press and hold the DOWN ARROW & REC buttons on the unit....not the remote. Hold those for 5-10 seconds and release. If you see the REC light come on for a bit you've done it right. That will do a partition reformat on your hard drive. If that doesn't fix your problem you have a serious hardware problem and need a new unit.
> 
> Hope that helps!!!


He doesn't have a hardware problem. 
Mine does the same thing. Did the same thing on the unit before also.
I think most of the R-15's have this problem.
This seems to have started with the 10B8 software.
Don't know if the new release has fixed this problem as i have not gotten it yet.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

BetaTester said:


> By pressing "Record" in the quide listing. That way I hope to avoid the SL issues.


OK, just want to let you know that some have reported that when they have to reset they sometimes lose the single records.

I don't really think you'll have more/less issues if you set them up as SL's instead or single records. The only thing that makes the SL's lockup is having alot of them ie over 20 or making alot of changes to them (moving them up or down in the prioritizor, changing options, adding, deleting).


----------

